# Airplay sur LG Smart TV



## gameslover (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché sans succès une application permettant de faire du Mirroring de mon Ipad/Iphone directement sur ma TV LG. Est-ce possible ?

J'ai bien trouvé des applications permettant de "caster" des images et vidéos préenregistrées dans l'application en question sur la TV mais ce n'est pas ce dont j'ai besoin, j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir retrouver en temps réel l'écran de mon Ipad/Iphone sur la TV afin notamment de pouvoir diffuser des photos de famille sur grand écran sans devoir tout préparer en avance.

Accessoirement j'aimerais pouvoir jouer sur grand écran aussi. L'application Youtube propose directement d'envoyer la vidéo sur ma TV, celle de Netflix aussi, je me dis donc que ça devrait être possible de le faire avec toutes mais comment ?

Merci de ne pas me suggérer l'achat d'une Apple TV, j'y ai bien pensé mais mon utilisation serait bien trop sporadique pour que l'achat soit justifié.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour pouvoir faire du mirroring de ton iPhone/iPad directement sur ta TV LG, il faut que celle-ci soit compatible Airplay.

Dans le cas contraire, aucune application ne règlera le problème. Alors la solution c'est Apple TV. Tu n'es pas obligé de prendre la dernière. Celle de la génération précédente convient pour ce genre d'usage. Le tout est d'en trouver une.


----------



## gameslover (10 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.

C'est justement ce que je ne comprends pas, elle est compatible Airplay avec les applications Youtube et Netflix, peut-être d'autres mais je n'utilise que ces deux-là où je peux sélectionner ma TV grâce au bouton Airplay dans l'application directement et le flux est envoyé instantanément sur la TV.

L'Apple TV outre que je trouve l'achat superflu même une ancienne c'est que je ne saurais pas où l'installer et j'aimerais vraiment éviter de devoir mettre encore d'autres câbles sur ma TV si c'est possible.

Il n'existerait pas des clé USB qui transforment la TV en récepteur Airplay par exemple ? Ce serait l'idéal.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2017)

Perso, ce que je ne comprends pas est que, si ta TV est compatible avec AirPlay, la diffusion de contenus directement depuis ton iPhone/iPad ne fonctionnerait qu'avec YouTube et Netflix.

Pour tes photos par exemple, tu affiches le centre de contrôle, tu touches " Recopie Video Airplay " et tu sélectionnes ta TV dans la liste des appareils proposés. Après tu peux visualiser tes photos sur la TV.


----------



## gameslover (10 Février 2017)

Alors cela signifie qu'elle n'est pas compatible Airplay mais pourquoi donc les applications Youtube et Netflix ont la fonctionnalité de recopie ? Avec le centre de contrôle la TV n'apparait malheureusement jamais dans la liste.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2017)

Pas de support Airplay chez LG (et les autres), tu as juste quelques applications iOS de ZappoTV pour passer tes videos, tes photos, un aquarium, etc ... et qui vont discuter directement avec les fonctionnalités webOS ou Androïd de ces Smart TV.

C'est comme ça quand on utilise une techno Apple, les autres l'ignorent systématiquement ... Apple rechignant a payer quoi que ce soit aux autres quand il s'agit de royalties (comme la lecteur des Blu-Ray), ce n'est qu'un juste retour ... Désolé pour les utilisateurs ...


----------



## gameslover (10 Février 2017)

Oui c'est dommage en effet, tant pis alors, merci pour les infos


----------



## renaudpro (10 Février 2017)

Pour faire la recopier vidéo + son tu as une application sur le macstore Apple 
Je l'ai installe elle fonctionne niquel sur ma Lg 
"Mirroir for lg"


----------



## gameslover (11 Février 2017)

Je l'ai trouvée mais c'est uniquement pour les macs pas pour Iphone/Ipad cela dit ça me rendrait quand même service, je vais tester la version gratuite pour voir si ça fonctionne bien aussi chez moi. Merci beaucoup


----------



## gameslover (11 Février 2017)

Alors testée mais pas approuvée, j'ai un lag toutes les 30 secondes environ, pas pratique du tout, pourtant je suis sur réseau wifi 5ghz ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis surtout que j'utilise Plex aussi entre mon Mac et ma TV et que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de lag. Ca doit donc sans doute venir de l'application elle-même non ? Chez toi aucun soucis ?


----------



## renaudpro (11 Février 2017)

Oui c'est pas en temps réel mais si tu veux juste regarder sur la TV et pas sur TV + mac c'est top


----------



## gameslover (11 Février 2017)

Je ne veux regarder que sur la TV mais le problème est que l'image se bloque toutes les 30 secondes sur la TV (apparition du gif de chargement LG au milieu de l'écran) ce qui rend l'expérience un peu bancale...


----------



## Toto33000 (18 Février 2018)

gameslover a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cherché sans succès une application permettant de faire du Mirroring de mon Ipad/Iphone directement sur ma TV LG. Est-ce possible ?
> 
> ...


Pour les photos et vidéo il vous suffit de télécharger l’application iMediaShare ( gratuite ). C’est très simple. Pour les jeux je sais pas encore dsl je cherche


----------

